# Power Chute Problems



## coldhunt (Nov 10, 2012)

I posted something in the Honda section, but see that this is probably the place.
Long story short one of my great neighbors, gave me a Honda HS724, with the power joystick chute. It will not turn or go up and down for height without manual help. It is not a freezing problem, as it was tried before any snow, ice freezing, any ideas for the cure. I have no problem taking it apart, but thought it would be nice to know if there was something to look for.

Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw your post in the Honda section first so replied over there, but I will copy and paste it here too in case someone else can offer you some additional insight.

I have no experience with Honda blowers or electric gizmos to change the discharge.

That being said, I would assume that since they are retired and now in a seniors center and you had been doing their snowblowing that this machine hasn't been used in a few years. I would start with basic things like making sure the battery is fully charged and the alternator on the engine is supplying the proper voltage. It could be something is corroded and you are not getting a good amperage supply to the electric motors. Also, I would make sure everything moves freely and doesn't bind up. Maybe you can disconnect the motors and try turning the chute or the gears by hand and see if you are getting a lot of resistance.

I am also thinking that maybe a bad battery could suck up all the available amps the alternator is giving out and not allow anything to go to the electric motors. Also, it could be that the electric motors draw higher amps than the alternator is capable so they use the battery for short term use while the alternator charges the battery over the long term. Have you tried unhooking the battery and seeing if they function without it?


----------



## coldhunt (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The battery is good, after I added a bit of distilled water, and gave it a slow charge. I wondered if there was a common problem, to look at first. With a temp break here I am going to tear it apart, look for a problem, check the power to everything. I will check everything you listed, with a meter. If anyone knows of a first look, possible problem please let me know.

Thanks again


----------



## coldhunt (Nov 10, 2012)

fast forward a couple years. I tried everything recommended, and pulled it all apart. I have left it sit because another neighbor has been very gracious and lent me his. he has moved now, and I still have the same problem. I even put grease on the sliders, to see if that would help. Plenty of power going to the motors. It won't turn, and the end will not go up or down without manual help. Power is good, I am lost, but will not let honda get their hands on it. The dealer would not give me any trouble shooting help. Just a bring it in and we'll fix it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Might be that the motors are gummed up. Could try to remove them and clean them up, make sure they rotate freely, try reconnecting, and go from there.


----------



## flintmich (Nov 18, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Might be that the motors are gummed up. Could try to remove them and clean them up, make sure they rotate freely, try reconnecting, and go from there.


Coldhunt, I agree with db9938..
I would disconnect the chute actuator motors mechanically, but leave them connected electrically, and see if they work on their own while mechanically disconnected from the chute. Try to also put a little bit of a load on them while they are separate from the chute to make sure the motors aren't going bad. They might seem to work OK without a load but may fail completely with the slightest load or resistance applied. 

If the motors work OK, then you have some mechanical binding issues to deal with. 
Best of luck with this one. Let us know how it's coming along.


----------

